# Best intro to a game ever.



## Sylvetra_Snake (Jun 7, 2008)

I have to say that the entry Solid Snake makes in Metal Gear Solid 2: Sons Of Liberty is absolutely brilliant.  It has music composed by Harry-Gregson Williams, has great graphics and a stunning scene.

I liked FF8 too, that really set the stage for the game.

The very ancient original Resident Evil game also.

What's yours?


----------



## scalem X (Jun 7, 2008)

I liked the intro's of the 'the lost world' game on playstation x. They were cool.


----------



## The Ace (Jun 7, 2008)

I have a soft spot for, 'Adventure Pinball-Forgotten Island;'

"When I was merely your age, my father gave me a special map......"


----------



## Cayal (Jun 7, 2008)

scalem X said:


> I liked the intro's of the 'the lost world' game on playstation x. They were cool.



Dino Crisis had a great intro with the T-Rex.


----------



## kaneda (Jun 8, 2008)

I would also agree with final fantasy 8.  Also, assasin's guild has an incredible looking intro.


----------



## Somni (Jun 8, 2008)

I like the red alert 2 intro.  Not really the 'best' but it does set the scene well, I think.


----------



## Connavar (Jun 8, 2008)

No opening has made me gasp,drool of the sheer of quality,coolnes like the opening of MGS2.

Solid Snake in that rainy bridge and his jump to the boat.  The music,the way the boat is taking over by Ocelot's crew.


----------



## Talysia (Jun 8, 2008)

Another vote for FF8 here.  There are a few more I'd add to the list, but that one tops it.


----------



## Fake Vencar (Jun 8, 2008)

There are so many good ones that I couldn't give you an accurate answer!


----------



## Lucien21 (Jun 8, 2008)

Day of the Tentacle

YouTube - Day of the Tentacle Intro (High Quality)


----------



## scalem X (Jun 8, 2008)

lol Lucien.


----------



## Lucien21 (Jun 8, 2008)

Fallout 2 is also ace ... YouTube - Fallout 2 Opening Credits

Also loved the Bioshock intro with the plane crash then the sub trip through the city.


----------



## Thadlerian (Jun 9, 2008)

Don't know, I've always though the Anarchy Online intro (YouTube) was pretty wicked.


----------



## Overread (Jun 9, 2008)

For me its the wonder that is the intro to Homeworld!


----------



## ktabic (Jun 9, 2008)

Starcraft. Sets the scene brilliantly.


----------



## JDP (Jun 9, 2008)

It has to be the weird manga-style intro to UFO: Enemy Unknown (or X-COM: UFO Defense as it's known across the pond). That screeching midi music sent chills down my spine.


----------



## scalem X (Jun 9, 2008)

oddworld abe's oddysee


----------



## Commonmind (Jun 10, 2008)

I hate to sound a bit cliche here, but I really loved FF7's intro (Seph is going to have a field day with this!); it introduced the characters and the world very concisely, yet was very evocative at the same time.

The best ever, though, I'd have to give that to Vagrant Story. For those of you who haven't played it, it's the most understated Square-Enix title of the Playstation era. The entire intro sequence, leading up to Lea' Monde (spelling?) had me awe-struck and completely hooked.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 10, 2008)

Ta-da! 

(Oh, I would skip to about 2 minutes 50 when it buffers, the beginning is just the credits and the prelude theme.)







Not surprisingly, I agree with CM here.  (And not surprisingly, I don't care a fig whether I sound clichéd, either ).  The intro to FFVII is amazing.  Uematsu's  _The Prelude_ and _Opening - Bombing Mission _(which it segues right into...) set the tone for the fantastic music throughout.  Everything about it kicks ass, though.  I love how it starts with the stars and the twinkly music and then pans in and we see the flower girl looking lost and somewhat lonely, zooming out to the sprawling plate city of Midgar...

...and then we see the train, and then BOOM, we're thrown into the game...


*sigh*


And I know that the graphics are not brilliant by today's standards, but anyone who remembers when the game came out will remember how stunning it was at the time, it totally blew me away; I'd never seen anything like it before...........

...and the rest is history.  




I agree that FFVIII had a cool intro too, though...the gunblade battle between Squall and Seifer was neat.  When I think about it, all of the later FF games have cool introductions, although X was the least impressive in that regard, perhaps.  


Speaking of Vagrant Story, CM, it's a game I've been wanting to play for ages, I've heard only good things about it.


----------



## Commonmind (Jun 10, 2008)

If you can get your hands on a copy I definitely recommend it. It's one of my favorites (and although it's a bit dated from a technical standpoint, the art direction and story are so stellar you'll likely forget you're playing a PSX title).

Totally agree with you where X's intro is concerned. I wondered where Square had put my Final Fantasy for a few minutes there.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 10, 2008)

Yeah...luckily, they made up for it once the game got going...until the end, at least.  





And I will definitely try and get it, although I think I'll have to order it, I doubt I can pick it up anywhere around here.  Or, if I could, I'd have to be really lucky and hope that someone in this city has traded it in recently, they're not selling it in the crappy game shops we have here, that's for sure.......


----------



## Overread (Jun 10, 2008)

hmm I liked X intro - very different, but it worked well I thought in setting a new mood for the game rather than a rehash --- though it certainly was one of those ones where you really don't have a clue what is going on.
I think it differed from the others because they had an element of mystery to them whilst this and more of an action air to it


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 10, 2008)

Hmm, I liked the _beginning _of X, _after _the intro.  _That _was cool.  And I do like the tune, it's very melancholy, and appropriate to the tone of the story, which we only find out much later, when we're actually nearing our goal.


----------



## Cayal (Jun 11, 2008)

Commonmind said:


> I hate to sound a bit cliche here, but I really loved FF7's intro (Seph is going to have a field day with this!); it introduced the characters and the world very concisely, yet was very evocative at the same time.
> 
> The best ever, though, I'd have to give that to Vagrant Story. For those of you who haven't played it, it's the most understated Square-Enix title of the Playstation era. The entire intro sequence, leading up to Lea' Monde (spelling?) had me awe-struck and completely hooked.



I never could get into Vagrant Story. I was so used to FF style RPGs that the way to fight was so new to me it was annoying me.

I really should get back on to it one day. I've heard nothing but good things from it.

FFVIII was pretty damn good though. I loved the music and the 'epic' type fight with Seifer and Squall. But also the kinda mysterious bit with the flowers and Rinoa/Edea.
I also think the parade in FFVIII was awesome. I LOVED that song.


----------



## Quokka (Jun 12, 2008)

I liked how Half-Life didn't use a seperate introduction or cut scenes and instead just used the game graphics to set everything up, with you switching back and forth between being able to control Gordon and watching the events happen. It really helped to get into the storyline from the very begining.


----------



## Thadlerian (Jun 12, 2008)

Yeah, speaking of Half-Life, I just got to try HL2 the other day, and I think its G-Man intro deserves a mention.

"Wake up, mr. Freeman. Wake up, and -- smell the ashes."


----------



## Commonmind (Jun 12, 2008)

Cayal said:


> I never could get into Vagrant Story. I was so used to FF style RPGs that the way to fight was so new to me it was annoying me.
> 
> I really should get back on to it one day. I've heard nothing but good things from it.
> 
> ...



Yeah, that was one of the coolest FF scenes in the series, by far. And I had played Parasite Eve well before getting my hands on Vagrant Story, which probably had a lot to do with why I didn't take any issue with the control scheme -- being they're so similar. For someone jumping right into VS, I can see how it would be hard to get used to; it wasn't exactly the most intuitive thing SE's done (and the entire item customization system took hours to wrap your head around; which turned a lot of folks off).

I'm just putting this out there, but some of us may be changing our minds about the best intro ever later today


----------



## Cayal (Jun 12, 2008)

Oh yes Metal Gear 4 was damn good.


----------



## Commonmind (Jun 12, 2008)

I've got to wait for my wife to get home before I pop it in


----------



## Commonmind (Jun 12, 2008)

Okay, maybe I should've worded that differently.


----------



## Ice fyre (Jun 12, 2008)

Yes starcrafts intro was very good, as were the cut scenes telling the story "Sarge oi love uuu" sticks in my head.

The intros for Red alert and Command and Conquer were stunning for their time.

I have seen the opening movie for Starcraft II and it looks good. 

Although I still think the intro for Warcraft III is one of the best, even after all the time its been out.


----------



## scalem X (Jun 12, 2008)

Yeah, Warcarved III (as I call it)  has a nice intro. In fact I'm going to search it on youtube to re-watch.


----------



## Lobolover (Jun 12, 2008)

Id say the intro movie to "MediEvil"-exhilerating to say the least.


----------



## ktabic (Jun 12, 2008)

Yeah, pretty much all the Starcraft cut-scenes are good. And thinking about so are the cut-scenes from Diablo 2.


----------



## Cayal (Jun 13, 2008)

Commonmind said:


> I've got to wait for my wife to get home before I pop it in



lol that was a tad odd.


----------



## Commonmind (Jun 13, 2008)

I think I had my filter turned off


----------



## Thadlerian (Jun 13, 2008)

ktabic said:


> Yeah, pretty much all the Starcraft cut-scenes are good. And thinking about so are the cut-scenes from Diablo 2.


The StarCraft FMVs are cool, but the problem with them is that the characters all look like they're made from moist modelling clay


----------



## Commonmind (Jun 13, 2008)

In StarCraft's defense, however, so did most of the PC CG at that time. Warhammer (DO), Baldur's Gate and (I think) Fallout 2 all came out the same year, and most of them had similar CG. I remember thinking how impressive Baldur's Gate was at the time I had played it, and after going back and starting it again after all these years, I'd forgotten what the FMV's looked like. I'd been wearing nostalgia goggles in my memory, every time I played back scenes from the game. StarCraft was the same way. They're laughable by today's standards (but, ironically, they're all still fantastic games by today's standards).


----------

